

Browserstack hack - Shikiju

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;browserstack<p>Dear BrowserStack User,<p>We are unfortunately displeased to announce that BrowserStack will be shutting down. After much consideration on our part, we have realized we were negligent in the services we claimed to offer.  In our terms of service, we state the following:<p><pre><code>    [...] after the restoration process is complete, the virtual machines are guaranteed to be tamper-proof.

    [...] The machines themselves are in a secure network, and behind strong firewalls to present the safest environment possible.

    [...] At any given time, you have sole access to a virtual machine. Your testing session cannot be seen or accessed by other users, including BrowserStack administrators. Once you release a virtual machine, it is taken off the grid, and restored to its initial settings. All your data is destroyed in this process. 
</code></pre>
Unfortunately, we have blatantly lied. Not only do all of our administrators have access, but so does the general public. We have no firewalls in place, and our password policies are atrocious. All virtual machines launched are open to the public, accessible to anyone with the alpha password &quot;nakula&quot; on port 5901, a password which is stored in plaintext on every VM. As well, our infrastructure uses the same root passwords on all machines, which is also stored in plaintext on every VM launched (&quot;c0stac0ff33&quot;).<p>Given the propensity for cyber criminals to target infrastructure services such as ours, it is almost certain all of your data has been compromised. These passwords take no less than 15 minutes to find for anyone who is looking.<p>We hope we have not caused you too much trouble, and to our enterprise customers who signed deals contracts based on a fabrication, we are equally sorry.<p>Sincerely,
The BrowserStack Team
======
stevekemp
This was posted previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8581477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8581477)

~~~
nodesocket
The strange thing, is that the original post is not showing up any longer on
the first 4 pages of HN. Buried?

~~~
dang
We buried it earlier because the title ("BrowserStack is Shutting Down?")
turned out not to be true. Since the story itself seems to still be of
interest, we restored it and changed the title to "BrowserStack was hacked".

